# Have my visa... Wait to enter until issue date?



## bairhug (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi! Can anyone tell me if I have to wait for my issue date to enter the UK? I have my visa, but not sure if I am allowed to fly over before the date it was issued. I picked a random date because I didn't know how long it would take. But I also didn't know it was going to process so quickly! Would they refuse me if I did fly before the date? I have my visa...right?
Thanks for your input.................


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

bairhug said:


> Hi! Can anyone tell me if I have to wait for my issue date to enter the UK? I have my visa, but not sure if I am allowed to fly over before the date it was issued. I picked a random date because I didn't know how long it would take. But I also didn't know it was going to process so quickly! Would they refuse me if I did fly before the date? I have my visa...right?
> Thanks for your input.................


Yes they will. You can only use your visa from the 'valid from' date printed on it, not a day earlier. And the consulate won't change the date once issued, unless they've made a mistake.
Technically, if you are a non-visa national, they may let you in as a visitor, but then you have to leave UK and re-enter when your visa becomes valid, and the immigration officer doesn't like doing it as there is no way of knowing if you may just stay on in UK on the visitor's leave.


----------



## Shelby (Feb 9, 2011)

I had the exact opposite problem, I asked for it to be post dated after my 21st birth day in August and they put the start date down as June. I'm not going to travel until when I told them I was, just incase.


----------



## bairhug (Jul 9, 2011)

ok.... so I had an american friend enter a week before hers was issued, and she was fine. Do you think this depends on the immigration officer? And it's best to plan for the worst? Or does it depend on country, visa status, or immigration laws?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

bairhug said:


> ok.... so I had an american friend enter a week before hers was issued, and she was fine. Do you think this depends on the immigration officer? And it's best to plan for the worst? Or does it depend on country, visa status, or immigration laws?


What kind of a visa do you have? There is no way a visa can be activated before 'valid from' date. While an American may enter UK without a visa for a visit, if your visa is specific for work, study or settlement etc, then you will have to leave UK and re-enter after the inception date. It doesn't automatically activate itself - you need to obtain leave to enter by an immigration officer.


----------

